# RMS Orvieto



## tgar

Me again! Trying to find out about a family called Phee who sailed to Australia from London in 1912 aboard this ship leaving August and arriving October I think. Parents Henry and Janet(?) plus several children (Archibald, Helen, William W, Henry G, Robert & Alexander)
William and young Henry came back with the Australian infantry and were killed in action during WW1.
I have three questions: where did they arrive in Australia? I do know from their service records that they settled in NSW.
Also, would it be possible to find out about immigration? I mean, is there something like the Ellis Island site for Australia?
Lastly, the ship: what was it like? Would I be able to find a picture?
tgar


----------



## Roger Griffiths

They sailed from London UK 30/ Aug/1912 ORVIETO arrived Sydney NSW 10/Oct/1912 via Freemantle, Adelaide and Melbourne.
Henry Phee age 41 Miner
Mrs Helen Phee 40 Housewife
William 17 Miner
Alex 9
Robert 11
Archibald 12
Helen 7
No mention of young Henry on the passenger list

To short circuit your search I would place a post on
http://www.rootschat.com/forum/index.php/board,165.0.html
Also search the resources there.

regards
Roger


----------



## tgar

Thanks Roger for your speedy reply and for the copy of the passenger list. Henry was older (b. 1888) and wasn't at home in the 1911 census apparently. Could he have gone out earlier or followed them later? How would I find out?
Will look at the links you supplied over the next few days - back at work, so research time severely rationed!
Thanks again,
tgar


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Tgar,
I think there is a possibilty that you may have mixed up two different familys
Henry G Phee born 1888 was the son of Henry Phee born Airdrie Lanarkshire in 1862. age 39 on the 1901 census.
The wife is Janet with other children
Janet K born 1891
William W 1895
Archibald 1898
Robert 1901.
I assume Henry Gault Phee is the WW1 casulty.
Just a thought.

regards
Roger


----------



## tgar

Hi Roger, 
Oh my goodness, this is complicated! In that case, when did they go to Australia? Henry Gault Phee is indeed a WW1 casualty, as is his brother William Wallace. Both died in Belgium in summer 1917, one in June the other in July. I know their mother's maiden name was Squair, but not her first name for sure. I thought it was Janet...
The family from the 1901 census looks to be the right one. Henry G was born in Lanarkshire and his brother and younger siblings in Plean, where they are apparently still resident in 1911. 
I'm sure of the births in Plean, having consulted the index to the baptismal register for that parish.
According to Australian records, Henry G married Agnes Wilson in 1916 and they had a daughter Lillias. Her mother died shortly after the war, as did Henry and William's mother. At this point she referred to as Janet Russell Phee.
So what ship(s) am I looking for?
tgar


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello tgar,
I cannot find any outward passenger lists UK/Australia 1890-1916 which show anyone with the surname Phee or Fee, other than those I have already given.
It could be. The passenger lists have been lost or destroyed or they departed from a non UK port or traveled as crew.
Thr last two suggestions are unlikely and I think you will find the answer when they arrived in Australia and what ship they sailed on, from an Australian source.

regards
Roger


----------

